
What to learn about Technology in Africa? - iafrikan
What would you like to know more of about Africa&#x27;s (or specific country) digital technology sector&#x2F;ecosystem?
======
geetamaheswari
Mass communication technology has been used as a principal driver of education
in Africa since the 1960s. Countries such as Côte d'Ivoire, Niger and Senegal
developed major programmes using radio and then television to promote basic
education, improve teacher training and even teaching pupils directly.
Technology in Africa is making huge advances, says Jonathan Rosenthal. But its
full benefits will be reaped only once.

www.invertisuniversity.ac.in

~~~
iafrikan
Cool

------
tinktank
1) What companies exist? 2) What are they doing that's novel? 3) What are the
issues people living there are facing that could be solved with technology? 4)
What are the impediments to solving the issues in (3) ? 5) What's the future
for tech in Africa?

~~~
iafrikan
Noted.

